# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Πέργκολα για στέγαση κλουβιών

## xXx

Αγόρασα προχτές από γνωστή αλυσίδα καταστημάτων μία πέργκολα. Σήμερα ξεκίνησα να τη βάφω στη βεράντα και αύριο μάλλον θα κάνω τη συναρμολόγησή της και θα βάψω και την υπόλοιπη. Θα σας δείξω τις σημερινές φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα. Έχουμε και συνέχεια βέβαια. Εκεί σκέφτομαι να στεγάσω τις ζευγαρώστρες μου. Έχω πάρει και σύστημα με κουνουπόσητα κάθετη κινούμενη πάνω σε οδηγούς την οποία θα προσαρμόσω στο τέλος μετά το στήσιμο.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

πολύ ωραία ιδέα.. αν την "ντύσεις" και με κανένα αναρριχώμενο φυτό θα δείχνει σούπερ

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο Βασιλη πολυ καλο!!! αναμενουμε να δουμε πως θα το φτιαξεις!!!

----------


## jk21

στις γαρδενιες εισαι μαστορας ! αντε και στις περγκολες για στεγαση κλουβιων !!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλή συνέχεια άντε και να τη δούμε τελειωμένη.

----------


## mitsman

Ωραιος ο Βασιλης!!! με το καλο!!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλε Βασίλη απ΄την στιγμή που την πήρες προκατασκευασμένη η επιτυχία είναι σίγουρη και αναμενόμενη.Εμένα όμως η σκέψη σου ήταν που με ενθουσίασε ,είσαι πρώτος άρχοντας . :Youpi:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

και η καλαμωτη θα ηταν μια καλη ιδεα νομιζω

----------


## geam

άντε να την φτιάξεις να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα Τζεπέτο!!!!

----------


## xXx

χτες δεν έκανα τίποτε αλλά σήμερα καταπιάστηκα και την έστησα...βέβαια εκκρεμούν ακόμη βαψίματα

----------


## mitsman

ΦΟβερη πανεξυπνη ιδεα... δεν ειχα καταλαβει ακριβως τι θα κανεις!!!!

----------


## xXx

σκέφτομαι να τυλίξω πλάτη και τα δύο πλαϊνά με ναύλον κολλητά πάνω στην κλούβα για τα κρυαδάκια του χειμώνα μας και μπροστά θα μπει σύστημα κουνουπόσητας με 2 κάθετους οδηγούς

----------


## mitsman

Ετσι το φανταστηκα με το που το ειδα!!!! και το καλοκαιρι ανοιγεις καποια πλευρα να παιρνουν αερα!

----------


## xXx

έτσι ακριβώς Μήτσε θα ανοίξουνε για καλύτερο αερισμό

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αν επιτρεπεται, ποσο σου κοστησε???

----------


## xXx

ποιο Γιώργο??μόνο η πέργκολα??

----------


## jk21

ναυλον γυρω γυρω να βαλεις ενα να πιανει στο εσωτερικο καθε δοκου και ενα στο εξωτερικο ωστε ενδιαμεσα να υπαρχει αερας εγκλωβισμενος σαν μονωτικο .οπου δεν σε ενδιαφερει να εχεις ορατοτητα να βαλεις αυτο με τις φουσκαλες.το χειμωνα να εχεις τροπο να κλεινει και μπροστα (οχι μονιμα ) με ναυλον γιατι εκει εχετε συχνα χιονιαδες.δεν ξεχνω οτι αντεξανε τις προαλλες (ειχες βαλει και φωτο ) αλλα για καλο και κακο ...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλε Βασίλη δεν ξέρω εάν αυτή η θέση που απεικονίζει η τελευταία φωτό δηλ. η πέργολα στην άκρη στο μπαλκόνι ,είναι και η τελική τους θέση.Εγώ δεν θα τα έβαζα εκτός εάν έβαζα και ρόδες για να μετακινούνται στις << αεράτες >> ημέρες ή θα τις έβαζα αντίστροφα ώστε να μετακινώ την σιδερένια που έχεις.Μπορεί να είναι σταθερή αλλά στον δυνατό αέρα θα ξενυχτάς καρδιοχτυπώντας. Συγνώμη εσύ γνωρίζεις καλύτερα πάντως εάν και το συγκρότημα που φαίνεται είναι σχολείο φαντάζομαι τι θα γίνεται με τις φωνές ... :Happy0064:

----------


## xXx

γιάννη το μπαλκόνι είναι βορινό...δεν ξέρω αν θα μείνει έτσι...έχω και πρόβλημα χώρου μιας και δεν είναι και πολύ ευρύχωρο το μπαλκόνι...αν αποφασίσω που θα μπει θα τη στηρίξω στα πόδια με μεταλλικές γωνίες και βίδες που πιάνουνε σε ξύλο και μάρμαρο παράλληλα τύπου l .

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> ποιο Γιώργο??μόνο η πέργκολα??


Ναι, η περγολα...

----------


## xXx

73,99 ευρώ

----------


## xXx

πάρτε μία γεύση ολοκληρωμένου βαψίματος και έπεται και συνέχεια...

----------


## mitsman

εχει χωρο για τις φωλιες αριστερα και δεξια?????

φοβερο μεχρι στιγμης!!!

----------


## Avdiritis

Βασίλη έγινε test drive αυτές τις 2 μέρες με το τόσο αέρα που είχαμε? Δε ξέρω για τη Λάρισα αλλα στο Βόλο είχε πολύ αέρα και απο αύριο εγώ ξεκινάω βελτιώσεις στη κατασκευή μου για να γλιτώσω μια και καλή.

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ ωραια εγινε . ::  ::  :: 

μπραβο Βασιλη . :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## xXx

ναι Μήτσο χωράει εξωτερικές φωλιές δεξιά και αριστερά...θα την κάνω να αντέχει στα Θεσσαλικά φαινόμενα αχαχαχαχχα

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εγω γιατι δεν βλεπω τις φωτο???

----------


## Marilenaki

Είναι πολύ όμορφο Βασίλη μέχρι στιγμης!!!!  ::

----------


## zack27

Βασιλη πραγματικα πολυ ομορφο μπραβο σου!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikosman

πολυ ωραια φιλε!!!

----------


## makis97

παρα πολυ ωραιο μαρεσει :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Προβλέπονται ΩΡΑΙΑ πραγματα!!!!!

----------


## andreascrete

Ωραία είναι ....καλορίζικη, θα την σκεπάσεις απο πάνω η θα αφήσεις τα ξύλα σαν φυσικά στάντ για τα γεράκια της πόλης? ::

----------


## xXx

αυτό ακόμη το σκέφτομαι...μάλλον θα σκεπάσω το πάνω μέρος της πάνω ζευγαρώστρας με διαφανές νάιλον... θέλω να αερίζονται καλά...θα δω

----------


## xXx

το σύστημα της κουνουπόσητας που θα τοποθετήσω στην πέργκολα στο μπροστινό της μέρος...διακρίνεται το πάνω μέρος με το δίχτυ και οι δύο πλαϊνοί οδηγοί που θα ανεβοκατεβαίνει η σήτα μέσα τους..

----------


## abscanary

Βασίλη γίνεται πανέμορφο σου εύχομαι να το χαρείς. Σου' χω κάποιες  παρατηρήσεις λόγω εμπειρίας στο μπαλκόνι. Η κλούβα πρέπει να είναι  οπωσδήποτε με την πλάτη στον τοίχο κυρίως για την προστασία του κοπαδίου  (δεν είναι μόνο ζήτημα αέρα, τα πουλιά αισθάνονται πιο προστατευμένα).  Τα πλαϊνά και το πάνω μέρος της κλούβας θα πρέπει να κλείσουν επίσης  (κατά την αποψή μου μόνιμα) με κάποιο μονωτικό υλικό. Αν θες οπτική  επαφή ας είναι διάφανο . Ας έχεις και την εναλλακτική να κλείσεις από  μπροστά μια μέρα που η θερμοκρασία θα πέσει κάτω από το 0. Εγώ στα 2 και  κάτι χρόνια που έχω την εξωτερική κατασκευή χρησιμοποίησα 1 μόνο φορά  το ναϊλον που πήρα για μπροστά, στην αρχή. Πλέον είναι στην αποθήκη.  Διατηρώ επιφύλαξη γιατι δεν είσαι Αθήνα. Όσο χρήσιμη θα σου φανεί μια  κλειστή κατασκευή το χειμώνα άλλο τοσο θα σου φανεί το καλοκαίρι. Το  άνοιγμα από μπροστά με την κουνουπόσιτα είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου αρκετό  για τον αερισμό. Η κλειστή κατασκευή θα προστατέψει το κοπάδι σου από  πουλιά και κουνούπια και θα περιορίσει τα αρνητικά της πτεροροιας. Με  κλούβες ανοικτού τύπου σαν τις δικές σου και ανοικτή κατασκευή θα  κυνηγάς τα πούπουλα στο υπνοδωμάτιο με το παραμικρό αεράκι (και η  γυναίκα θα κυνηγάει εσένα, φυσικά). Για να διατηρήσεις τον χώρο καθαρό  πρέπει να τον έχεις περιορισμένο. Και έχε πάντα στο μυαλό ότι θέλουμε να  φτιάξουμε κάτι το οποίο να μην απαιτεί ούτε πολύ κόπο ούτε πολύ χρόνο  για να το συντηρήσουμε....

----------


## xXx

με την πλάτη στον τοίχο σημαίνει επειδή είναι βορινή η βεράντα ότι η μούρη της θα τρώει όλο το βοριά...ή θα έχει πλάτη στο βοριά ή θα μπει πλάγια η κλούβα λόγω χώρου μάλλον...θα δω...το πίσω μέρος εξωτερικά της πέργκολας και τα 2 πλαϊνά θα κλείσουν με διαφανές χοντρό νάιλον για να μην έχω πρόβλημα φωτός...μπροστά μόνο η κουνουπόσητα...πέρυσι τα πουλιά ξεχειμώνιασαν στην ίδια βεράντα και κατέβηκε μέχρι -10 η θερμοκρασία και δεν ψόφησε ούτε ένα...τα πουλιά φοβούνται τα κρύα ρεύματα και όχι το κρύο γενικά...τα πούπουλα δεν με προβληματίζουν στη βεράντα γιατί φέτος τα είχα μέσα στο σπίτι τα πουλιά (τις ζευγαρώστρες) οπότε καταλαβαίνεις αφού φέτος θα είναι βεράντα δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα με γυναίκα ίσα ίσα έχω κάνει βήματα μπροστά χαχαχαχα...ούτως ή άλλως η κλούβα πτήσης είναι βεράντα από πέρυσι ακόμη και την πτερόρροια την περνάνε εκεί...το πάνω μέρος σκέφτομαι να μην το κλείσω της πέργκολας...απλά στην πάνω ζευγαρώστρα να καλύψω το πάνω μέρος της εντελώς με επίσης χοντρό διαφανές νάιλον

----------


## dogoulisd

Βασίλη Πολυ ωραίο σκεπτικό σου.μπράβο.με το ζευγαρωμα τώρα που θα τα πας έξω τι θα αλλάξεις;θα το πας πιο αργά;να ανέβουν οι θερμοκρασίες;προσομοίωση μέρας νύχτας θα χρησιμοποιησεις?

----------


## xXx

προσομοίωση μέρας νύχτας γιατί??αφού στη βεράντα θα είναι τα πουλιά...τα προβλήματα που θα προκύψουν από το κρύο δεν μπορώ να τα αντιμετωπίσω στη βεράντα...όποτε ζεστάνει ας ζευγαρώσουν.....ας χάσω και μία γέννα ανά ζευγάρι

----------


## dogoulisd

Ρώτησα Βασίλη γιατί έχω δει κάποιους που χρησιμοποιούν συστμς ανατολής Δύσης και στη βεράντα.και εγω φέτος τα έβγαλα έξω.για το ζευγαρωμα εννοώ ότι τα πουλια θα μπουν στις ζευγαρωστρες πιο αργά η κανονικά και όταν ζευγαρωσουν ζευγαρωσαν.;

----------


## xXx

τα πουλιά θα μπούνε στις ζευγαρώστρες την ίδια περίοδο που τα έβαλα και πέρυσι στο εσωτερικό του σπιτιού μου δλδ 15 / 1 /12 αλλά πιστεύω θα πάρει τουλάχιστον 1 μήνα πίσω για να έχω εποικοδομητική γέννα το 12 σε σχέση με το 11

----------


## dogoulisd

Θα σακολουθησω φίλε.και εγω το ίδιο σκέφτομαι και ότι γίνει έγινε.άντε να δούμε.

----------


## xXx

ε ναι δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι είμαστε Λαρισαίοι χααχαχαχχα...πρέπει να πάω να ψάξω να βρω γωνίες στήριξης των ποδιών της πέργκολας τώρα...ο jk με έβαλε σε σκέψεις να μην πατάνε κάτω τα ξύλινα πόδια της πέργκολας αλλά να είναι ....ΑΕΡΑΤΑ χαχαχαχαχαχα...ήθελα να πάρω απλές γωνίες στήριξης 


αλλά αυτός είπε να είναι του παρακάτω είδους καλύτερα έτσι ώστε να μην ακουμπάει κάτω το ξύλο και έρχεται σε επαφή με νερό

----------


## abscanary

Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερες οι ρόδες με στοπ παιδιά?

----------


## jk21

Timo με φοβιζει ο ανεμος ... πρεπει να δωσει βαση στην ευσταθεια εκει πανω που ειναι !

----------


## xXx

5ος όροφος σε βορεινή βεράντα??στη Λάρισα??χαχααχχα πήρα τελικά φωλιές να μπαίνει όλο το πόδι μέσα χωνευτές...σας βάζω φωτογραφία σε λίγο...θεωρώ ότι θα είναι πολύ σταθερή έτσι...ούτε καν θα τις βιδώσω τις βάσεις στη βεράντα να έχω και τη δυνατότητα μετακίνησης όλης της πέργκολας μαζί με τις βάσεις

----------


## abscanary

Σωστό αυτό. Η δική μου είναι πιο βαριά κατασκευή και οι ρόδες ήταν must. Άσε που έπρεπε να προσέχω μην πάθουν τίποτα και τα πλακάκια

----------


## jk21

δεν θα τις βιδωσεις; το λες σοβαρα; 5ο οροφο;

----------


## xXx

αυτές πήρα



  


το τι διαφορές παίζουν δε στα μαγαζιά που τις πουλάνε...?? απίστευτες...στο ένα η μία είχε 11,5 και στο δεύτερο η μία 4,99

----------


## yannis37

παρα πολύ ωραια Βασίλη!!!!

αν την αφησεις εκει ομως και δεν την πας προς τον τοιχο τα πουλιά θα ειναι εκτεθημένα στους αέριδες και τις πνευμονιες τις τσιμπανε για πλάκα

----------


## xXx

> δεν θα τις βιδωσεις; το λες σοβαρα; 5ο οροφο;


εδώ έχω τώρα την πέργκολα και στέκεται όπως είναι βρε χωρίς στήριγμα εδώ και 10 μέρες

----------


## xXx

> παρα πολύ ωραια Βασίλη!!!!
> 
> αν την αφησεις εκει ομως και δεν την πας προς τον τοιχο τα πουλιά θα ειναι εκτεθημένα στους αέριδες και τις πνευμονιες τις τσιμπανε για πλάκα


Γιάννη αν διαβάσεις το θέμα θα δεις ότι θα καλυφθεί δεξιά, αριστερά και πίσω με νάιλον διαφανές για τα ρεύματα και μπροστά θα υπάρχει κουνουπόσητα να κινείται μέσα σε οδηγούς...το κρύο δεν το φοβούνται τα πουλιά πέρυσι είχαμε μέχρι -10 και τα είχα έξω κάποια χωρίς ούτε μία απώλεια...φοβούνται τα κρύα ρεύματα όπως προείπες αλλά με τη διάταξη αυτή θα είναι καλυμμένα...η βεράντα είναι βορεινή οπότε αν μπει με πλάτη στο τοίχο η κατασκευή θα τρώνε όλο το βοριά τα πουλιά...ή θα μπει πλάγια ή θα μείνει ως έχει....

----------


## dogoulisd

Βασίλη και έτσι να τη αφήσεις μια χαρα είναι εγω νομίζω ας τρώει το κρύο στην πλατη και στα πλάγια και εφόσον κοιτάει μέσα περισσότερο θα κοβει.

----------


## xXx

ναι θα κόβει είναι σίγουρο...απλά στην περίπτωση αυτή το πίσω μέρος δεν θα είναι τοίχος και δεν θα έχουνε την αίσθηση τόσο της προστασίας τα πουλιά...αν και τώρα στην κλούβα πτήσης το ίδιο βιώνουνε...δεν νομίζω να ναι τόσο πρόβλημα

----------


## dogoulisd

Πιστεύω είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο.αλλα θα έλεγα να βάλεις την κλούβα πλάτη Γιατί θα υποδεχτεί και μικρά αργότερα και το χρειάζεται να κοβει περισσότερο.άντε να δούμε Βασίλη πως θα πανε γιατί μας βλέπω να σηκωνουμε κανένα αυθαίρετο δωμάτιο στη βεράντα η κανέναν ημιυπαιθριο τώρα που γίνονται και νόμιμα και να το λύσουμε το θέμα μια για πάντα με κλειστό εκτροφειο στη βεραντα.χαχαχαα πολυ υγρασία ρε φιλε.

----------


## xXx

ναι αυτά που βάζει ο jk21 στο άλλο θέμα αρχίζουν και στροβιλίζουν στο μυαλό μου...

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## dogoulisd

Μην το συζητας απο ότι το ψάχνω με καμία 150 ευρώ φτιαχνεισ εκτροφειο θανάτου 6-8τετραγωνικά.απο του χρόνου πρέπει να στεγαστουμε.

----------


## xXx

τοποθέτησα σήμερα με τον κουνιάδο μου την κουνουπόσητα στην πέργκολα για προστασία από αρπακτικά...το μεσημέρι θα καλύψω μάλλον αν προλάβω και τις τρεις άλλες πλευρές της με νάιλον διαφανές

----------


## xXx

μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμη να την δείτε και ολοκληρωμένη αφού μόλις την τελείωσα βάζοντας νάιλον υψηλής διαφάνειας στην πίσω, στη δεξιά και αριστερή όψη της κλούβας...μπροστά είναι η κουνουπόσητα

----------


## douke-soula

*μπραβο Βασιλη !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

εγινε φοβερη η περγκολα-πουλοπολυκατοικια σου !!!!!!!!!!!! 

πολυ καλη δουλεια !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## jk21

Ομορφιές !!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ωραια δουλεια!!!

Η μονη μου παρατηρηση ειναι οτι πρεπει να σηκωσεις οσο σε περνει τα κλουβια ωστε το τελευταιο να μην ειναι τοσο χαμηλα...

----------


## xXx

ναι το έχω και εγώ κατά νου...ψάχνω να βρω όμως τον τρόπο...

----------


## geam

αν παρατηρώ καλά  την πέργκολα την έχει βιδωμένη με βάσεις στο πάτωμα???? 
εάν ναι, μπορείς να βάλεις προέκταση στο ξύλο…. 
να κοψεις δηλαδή 4 καρεδάκια, στο μέγεθος του αρχικού ξύλου, και μετά να τα ενώσεις μεταξύ τους, ή με καβίλια, (θα τα τρυπήσεις εσωτερικά) ή με μεταλλικά ελάσματα…

----------


## xXx

όχι δεν την έχω βιδωμένη στις βάσεις απλά πέρασα τις βάσεις για να ναι πιο σταθερή...είναι μετακινούμενο όλο το σύστημα

----------


## geam

μια χαρά τότε…
αν βρεις ξύλα στις ίδιες διαστάσεις, με τα πόδια της πέργκολας, μπορείς να το φτιάξεις πανεύκολα, και θα είναι και μασίφ….(πέτα το και από την ακρόπολή που λένε)
 το θέμα είναι μήπως μετά δεν φτάνεις τα πάνω κλουβιά…

----------


## xXx

εγώ σκέφτομαι απλά να βάλω κάτι γύρω στους 20-30 πόντους από κάτω να σηκωθούν και οι 4 όροφοι τόσο έτσι ώστε βασικά να αποφύγω και τα δυσάρεστα του πρώτου χαμηλά ορόφου που συνήθως τα πιο πολλά ζευγάρια έχουνε πρόβλημα τέρμα κάτω...το θέμα είναι ότι ψάχνω ακόμη το τι θα βάλω

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Η απλη λυση ειναι να φτιαξεις ενα ραφι στο υψος που θελεις, στερεωμενο στην περγολα...

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ωραιο Βασιλη!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

την τελειωσες βρε θηριο..? μπραβο πολυ ωραια επαγγελματικη δουλεια... να ναι καλα ο κ...  :Happy:

----------


## xXx

και συνεχίζω γιατί ως γνωστόν ο άνθρωπος είναι αχόρταγος...πήγα προχτές και πήρα δύο ράφια dexion, 1 ποδαρικό του 1μ που το έκοψα σε 4 κομμάτια των 25 εκ για να σηκώσω κατά 25 εκατοστά ολόκληρη την κατασκευή με τις 4 ζευγαρώστρες, έτσι ώστε τα πουλιά που θα βάλω για ζευγάρια στο χαμηλότερο επίπεδο να μην αντιμετωπίζουν τόσο πρόβλημα για ζευγάρωμα
....όπως μπορεί κανείς να παρατηρήσει εύκολα από την τρίτη φωτογραφία έχω βάλει δύο ράφια dexion το ένα κολλητά με το άλλο απλά το ένα μπήκε κανονικά και το δεύτερο ανάποδα....για ενίσχυση το από κάτω....το από πάνω κόπηκε μπροστά με σπούτνικ έτσι ώστε ναι μεν να αφήνει την έξοδο του κάτω ταψιού να γίνεται εύκολα αλλά στις 2 άκρες του δεν το έκοψα ώστε να κοντράρουν τα 2 μικρά εσωτερικά ποδαράκια της κάτω ζευγαρώστρας για να μην βγούνε εκτός βάσης κατά λάθος και πέσουν

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Νομιζω οτι τωρα ειναι απλα ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!

Πολλα συγχαρητηρια για τη δουλεια και το παθος σου!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανέμορφη κατασκευή,Μπράβο βασιλη πολύ επαγγελματική δουλειά!!!Είναι πολύ τυχερά τα μικρά σου που έχουν εσένα  :winky:

----------


## xXx

είπα να ρίξω και την τελευταία πινελιά τοποθετώντας έξω από τη σήτα για τις κρύες νύχτες του χειμώνα νάιλον το οποίο στηρίζεται δεξιά και αριστερά σε δύο πηχάκια το αριστερό σταθερά βιδωμένο και το δεξί μετακινούμενο (σε αυτό τυλίγεται το νάιλον) ...αυτά επειδή ή όλη κατασκευή βρίσκεται στη βορεινή βεράντα του σπιτιού

----------


## mitsman

Βασιλη τι γινεται τωρα με τα κρυα?????

----------


## xXx

...μια χαρά είναι μέσα τα πουλιά αν και μόνο κρύο έχει αέρα δεν έχει βγάλει και κανά μποφόρ σοβαρό...δε μασάνε Δημήτρη τίποτα...πέρυσι τα είχα μέχρι -10 έξω στη βεράντα

----------


## teo24

Παρα πολυ ομορφη δουλεια και καλα ζευγαρωματα.Και μιας και βλεπω πολυ Λαρισα στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα μπορει να ανοιξω κανα θεμα οταν ανεβω μπας και συναντησω κανεναν απο την ομορφη παρεα σας.Η μητερα μου ειναι απο Τρικαλα και περναω κι απο Λαρισα που εχω 4 ξαδερφια και συγκεκριμενα στο Δασοχωρι.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Την κατασκευη του Βασιλη την εχω δει απο κοντα κ ειναι τελεια κ προσεγμενη στη λεπτομερεια!! Εχει προβλεψει τα παντα...κ οσο λεει ο Βασιλης δεν εχουν ακομα θεμα τα πουλια με το κρυο, ενταξει ειμαστε!!

----------


## xXx

θα έρθουν και πιο δύσκολα κρυαδάκια πιστεύω αλλά θα είμαστε έτοιμοι να αντεπεξέλθουμε

----------


## jk21

πραγματι δειχνει πολυ καλη ! παντως και εδω αθηνα παροτι ξυριζε ο αερας κυριολεκτικα σημερα στην ταρατσα μεσα στην κατασκευουλα που εχω και γω ,παροτι ενα μερος δεν εχει ναυλον (δεν το εχω βαλει μονιμα και μαλλον θα το κανω μονο αν πεσει πολυ χαμηλα η θερμοκρασια )  μολις εμπαινες μεσα δεν χαμπαριαζες με τιποτα το κρυο που ειχε .χαμαμ ! 

Μπιλλαρε παντως  δειχνει κυριλε ! ΕΥΓΕ ! ... και κοιτα μην διορθωσεις τα κεφαλαια  ... πρωτοχρονια ειναι σημερα ,ας αυθαιρετησει και λιγο η διαχειρηση  ::  :wink:

----------


## xXx

μία γεύση από χαρούμενα πουλιά...σήμερα που έκανα καθαρισμούς δεν αντιστάθηκα είπα να βγάλω και μερικές φωτογρφίες

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Μπράβο Βασίλη πολύ πανέμορφη κατασκευή, είσαι ένας καταπληκτικός εκτροφέας πεντακάθαρα ωραία  και επαγγελματικά στημένα μπράβο.

----------


## Ηρακλής

Όμορφα πράγματα και πολύ καθαρά!!!Τελικά  η πέργκολα εγινε καταπληκτική!!!

----------


## dogoulisd

Πολυ καλός....άντε καλα ζευγαρωματα.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πολλά πολλά μπράβο!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Όπου μπαίνει τελικά το ξύλο.... γίνεται όμορφο έτσι ??????* 

 :Happy0159:

----------


## xXx

ναι το ξύλο δίνει άλλη χάρη μία διαφορετική ομορφιά Αλέξανδρε το πιστεύω και εγώ αυτό

----------


## panos70

Φιλε Βασιλη οτι ποιο ομορφο εχω δει μεχρι σημερα μπραβο σου

----------


## xXx

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια παιδιά εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο και για εσάς τώρα που ειδικά κοντεύει και η έναρξη της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου (για όσους ξεκίνησε δε καλές συνέχειες)

----------


## mitsman

θες να με υιοθετησεις????

----------


## xXx

γιατί Μητσάκο??

----------


## mitsman

Για να τα χαιρομαι και εγω!!!! ειναι φοβερα!!!!

----------


## xXx

ε τότε σε περιμένω να ρθεις να τα δεις από κοντά...χμ για την υιοθέτηση το κουβεντιάζουμε εχχεχεεχ

----------


## mitsman

Τι ενα τι δυο μωρε??? σιγα!!!!
Με εψησες ασχημα να κανω κατι τετοιο και εγω!!!!

----------


## xXx

ξεκίνα Μήτσε περνάει ο καιρός

----------


## mitsman

Δεν εχω λεφτα.... για αυτο λεω να με ιοθετησεις!!! α χα χχα χα χα χα

----------


## tarirs

Βασιλη,καλησπερα,αν και εγω σαν εσενα ειμαι πολυμηχανος...να σε ρωτησω κατι αν εβαζες δεξια-αριστερα,αντι για ναυλον,γλαστρες με αναριχομενο φυτο ταχειας ανπτυξεως,και στα πουλια θα ηταν,σαν να ειναι στην φυση και θα ηταν πιο ομορφο,και θα εκοβε απο τον αερα...

Βεβαια χωρις να επιβαλω κατι,εντελως φιλικα,ιδεες ριχνω...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αυτες οι 90αρες ζευγαρωστρες ειναι μεγαλος πειρασμος!!!

----------


## xXx

40-50 ευρώ παίζουνε τώρα οι ζευγαρώστρες αυτές

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Τις εχω βρει με 40€ αλλα για ενα καναρινι ειναι μαλλον υπερβολη  :winky:

----------


## xXx

> Βασιλη,καλησπερα,αν και εγω σαν εσενα ειμαι πολυμηχανος...να σε ρωτησω κατι αν εβαζες δεξια-αριστερα,αντι για ναυλον,γλαστρες με αναριχομενο φυτο ταχειας ανπτυξεως,και στα πουλια θα ηταν,σαν να ειναι στην φυση και θα ηταν πιο ομορφο,και θα εκοβε απο τον αερα...
> 
> Βεβαια χωρις να επιβαλω κατι,εντελως φιλικα,ιδεες ριχνω...



θέλω κάτι μόνιμο...δεν μπορώ να βασιστώ σε βορινή βεράντα με διακοσμητικά φυτά...θεωρώ ότι μία μεμβράνη κόβει πολύ καλύτερα τον αέρα από ότι το φυτό...από ομορφιά θα ναι πιο όμορφα με τα αναρριχώμενα δεν το συζητάω...ίσως εγκυμονεί πιο πολύ κίνδυνο στο θέμα των κουνουπιών όμως...κάθε πρόταση είναι δεκτή μην νιώθεις άσχημα εδώ μέσα είμαστε για να κουβεντιάζουμε...κανείς δεν είναι ξερόλας καλό είναι να ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις και ιδέες αυτό είναι και η χάρη του φόρουμ

----------


## mitsman

εγω θα εβαζα εσωτερικα την μεβρανη και εξωτερικα ψευτικα!!! αυτο θα εξυπηρετουσε την δικη μου και μονο αισθητικη!!!

----------


## jk21

τα φυτα τα αναριχητικα μπορει να μεγαλωνουνε σε κινητη περγκολα πτυσσομενη .το χειμωνα να ειναι καπου αλλου με τη γλαστρα (προς τον τοιχο ή προς τα καγκελα ) και την ανοιξη να μπαινουν σε αποσταση 10-15 ποντων απο τα κλουβια

----------


## tarirs

> εγω θα εβαζα εσωτερικα την μεβρανη και εξωτερικα ψευτικα!!! αυτο θα εξυπηρετουσε την δικη μου και μονο αισθητικη!!!


+1000 Αλλα με αληθινα φυτα,ωραια η ιδεα....με εσωτερικη μεβρανη....

----------


## xXx

...επειδή την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έβγαλε τα τρελά μποφόρ στη Λάρισα και πήγε η ψυχή μου στην Κούλουρη αφού κόντεψε να φύγει όλη η πέργκολα από τον 5ο όροφο, είπα σήμερα γυρνώντας από τη δουλειά, να κάνω στηρίγματα στον τοίχο με 8άρια ούπα και γαντζάκια, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσω να πιάσω σε τέσσερα σημεία στο πίσω μέρος την κλούβα με αλυσίδες πάνω στον τοίχο

----------


## Ηρακλής

Βασίλη δεν την έχεις βιδωμένη κάτω στο πάτωμα?

----------


## xXx

όχι απλά έχω τα ξύλινα πόδια της πέργκολας μέσα στις μεταλλικές υποδοχές

----------


## mitsman

αφου εισαι ακομη παντρεμενος ολα καλα!!!!

----------


## jk21

> Βασίλη δεν την έχεις βιδωμένη κάτω στο πάτωμα?


αν με ακουγε ποτε αυτο το παιδι .... που να ησασταν στα ενδοτερα να δειτε τι τραβαω ... ή μαλλον τι χανετε !  ::

----------


## xXx

θέλω να περάσω πλακάκια στο πάτωμα για αυτό δεν τη βίδωσα ησυχάστε βρε

----------

